
Woops - Lisp IDE using LTK - such_a_casual
A month full of Sundays ago I looked at the shitty mess that I was and decided that it was time to stop whoring around, one language after the other, c#, c++, ruby, python, java, javascript so many sleepless nights banging it out, just to wake up empty inside. Never really feeling like a real man. I mean programmer. To progress as a programmer, I needed to pick one language and stick with it long enough to really understand it. I knew this could take a while. Like years. So it was important and I took my time making the decision.<p>I ended up choosing Lisp.<p>That was a while ago, and while I’m still not a good programmer (by the only metrics that matter (1)), I’ve started my journey on not being a shitty one.<p>But this isn’t a story about programming languages or becoming a good programmer.<p>This is about Lisp.<p>Yesterday, I wrote a very simple IDE (using a fantastic GUI wrapper for tk called LTK (2)). The application is just two text boxes. One where you type in code. And a second where the output of the code is shown to you in real time. The code is less than 50 lines. It’s a simple toy.<p>[video from yesterday]
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;streamable.com&#x2F;98u01<p>Today, I was on my way home, thinking about how I could get the IDE to update itself. And then I thought, what if the IDE could update itself IN REAL TIME.<p>Then I realized it could.<p>Already.<p>[video from today]
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;streamable.com&#x2F;0oltt<p>Lisp.<p>---------------------<p>(1) My own.<p>(2) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.peter-herth.de&#x2F;ltk&#x2F;
======
informatimago
And you've seen nothing. Try out the functions APROPOS and INSPECT !

------
gus_massa
Please change the title to something more clear, like "A Lisp IDE written in
LTK", perhaps add "real time" somewhere in the title.

Also, for future post I suggest avoiding to the bad tone about other
languages. Not everyone is enlighten. (And one day you will discover Racket.)

~~~
such_a_casual
I feel like comparing Racket to Common Lisp is an insult to all of the people
who worked on Common Lisp. I don't think the makers of Racket would have the
hubris to compare their work to that of the authors of Common Lisp.

~~~
oldandtired
Is that like comparing a ford to a holden? Or a merc to a beamer?

~~~
such_a_casual
It's like comparing the Empire State Building gift shop to the Empire State
Building.

